# Tarpon Inside Port Oconnor



## ScandyWhite (Jul 20, 2019)

Pulling my boat down to Port Oconnor this weekend and wanted to know where to look for Tarpon in the bay. Would they be moving through the new cut at Sunday Beach (Is it still there?) working the deeper water around the hump, or running up and down Bayucos? I'd rather not have to go outside or fish the jetties.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Itâ€™s been a long time since I have fished Port O for tarpon but my suggestion would be fish the deeper passes with live bait on a tide change, setting bait at multiple depths from bottom to top to see what they want. You might also drift bait in the bays. Expect sharks. There were a lot there the last time I was there.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## ScandyWhite (Jul 20, 2019)

Hoping to not have to use bait but I'll give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

If you are going to fish inside, use bait. Best chance. I always use bait on the inside.


----------



## robhunt (Jul 9, 2013)

I am taking my grandson to POC next week in search of tarpon. What are the best baits to use for the silver kings?


----------



## ScandyWhite (Jul 20, 2019)

I can't tell you the best bait as I found fish but could not get them to eat. 

All I used was artificial. Should have gone with the advise given above. I probably would have used pogies, mullet, croaker, pinfish or whatever I could net/sabiki.


----------



## robhunt (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, will probably try at least two different live baits, perch and mullet. Will let you know how it turns out, but we are determined to wait them out and land at least one tarpon.


----------



## ScandyWhite (Jul 20, 2019)

There were A LOT of fish and we were on them for a couple hours. Surprisingly with only one other boat and only one dip **** drove through them. We ran out of patience waiting for it to turn on. Good luck you should do well if you stick to your guns


----------

